# Wayne's World v Dumb & Dumber



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

Which film is better: 

*Wayne's World*







or *Dumb & Dumber*?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

It's gotta be Dumb & Dumber, if only for the "Turbolax" scene, which is up there with the "Campfire" scene from Blazing Saddles!


----------



## adambyte (Mar 1, 2006)

On a side note, in Dumb and Dumber, when Jim Carrey's character is walking out of the bar, he sees a picture of the moon landing and says something like "Yeah! We got a man on the moon! Wooo!" ... That was improvised.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

I have to disagree....I loved Wayne's World.  Of course, it was much better before it got to the big screen.  I loved the skits on Satruday Night Live. 

Party on, Wayne....





Party on, Garth...


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 1, 2006)

Dumb and dumber ... not!


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2006)

HAVE to agree with rhisiart here. But I guess it's mainly because of the babes. Scha-www-iiiiiiiiiiing!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2006)

Wayne's World was the better film. Although I can't remember if it was a Pacer or a Gremlin that they used.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

It was most definitely an AMC Pacer.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

&#8230;probably one of the most *hideous* vehicles ever to be spawned by the US motor industry!

;-)


----------



## symphonix (Mar 2, 2006)

My vote goes for Wayne's World. If you put their "Bohemian Rhapsody" scene up against Dumb & Dumber's "Mockingbird" its a no-contest. 

There was some obscure no-brainer movie called something like "Summer of 76" that has a fantastic AMC Pacer scene. A car comes to a screeching halt just inches short of hitting a parked Pacer. The two lead actors are standing nearby, and one of them shouts "Get down!" and pushes his friend to the ground.
"But it didn't even hit it."
"It doesn't have to, dude, its a Pacer." and then the Pacer just explodes for no real reason at all.

IMDB thinks this movie was all in my imagination. ;-)


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 2, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I have to disagree....I loved Wayne's World.  Of course, it was much better before it got to the big screen.  I loved the skits on Satruday Night Live.
> 
> Party on, Wayne....
> 
> ...


the pity was that the Screen went worldwide before Saturdaynight Live sketches did, so people were a bit ignorant of that and thouht of it as a Hollywood flick without even knowing of Mike Myers input into the movie.

And I'm sure it's still the same, Saturdaynight Live is only played on PayTv here in Aussie, so lot of people still don't know it.

BTW I voted Waynes World because I couldn't make a decision because they are both just as equally silly LOL


----------



## fryke (Mar 2, 2006)

IIRC Wayne's World was shown on MTV in Europe before the movie came out. At least I remember watching some of the skits at a friend's house. And he didn't have pay-tv or anything... Either way: The movie was a huge success with the youth-crowds here in Switzerland.

Which reminds me... The Tenacious D movie should come out in the US this year. While Jack Black certainly ain't a nobody no more, he's now widely known as "the guy from King Kong", maybe someone will remember "School of Rock" when (or rather *if*) the D movie comes to Europe. I really _don't_ think that a wide audience has an idea of what Jack and KG have been up to before... (But of course, I still hope the movie _makes_ it here...)

Oh. I'm off-topic... Sowwy.


----------



## Canada-Man (Mar 2, 2006)

When I first saw Wayne's World I was in grade 5 in Québec and I didn't know a word of English. So I was pretty excited when I discovered Saturday Night Live in the late 90s, and the reruns with Mike Myers, Dana Carvey, Tim Meadows (who was still there!), Chris Farley, Adam Sandlers, etc. etc.

My favourite movie is Dumb and Dumber though, and the french translation is incredibly funny, which does not happen very often, usually the translation s u c k s. An extra point for Cam Neelly who plays the trucker.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 3, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Oh. I'm off-topic... Sowwy.



I don't think it matters too much if you go off topic in a cafe thread like this.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2006)

I went for Dumb and Dumber.  I remember it really made me laugh at the time.  Me and my sophisticated sense of humor!   

I'll probably be on my own here, but, at the time, I also preferred Bill and Ted over Wayne's World.  Maybe I just didn't "get" Wayne's World or something...



			
				Canada-Man said:
			
		

> When I first saw Wayne's World I was in grade 5 in Québec and I didn't know a word of English.


 

Whoa, is grade 5 in Canada about age 11 or so?  I'm surprised you weren't learning English by that time, particularly as Canada seems to use both French and English throughout the country.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 3, 2006)

Quebec is about as bilingual as Ontario, i.e. you'd be surpised how many Québécois don't speak English and how many Ontarians don't speak French.

Oh, and as much as I like Wayne's World, the Big Lebowski wins hands down (but it's not in the poll, so I guess this doesn't count). 

Shut the f... up Donny!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 3, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> I also preferred Bill and Ted over Wayne's World



HOW could I have forgotten *Bill And Ted!!!?* 
Hmm *maybe we should start another poll: *Excellent Adventure* or *Bogus Journey* 

Haven't seen Big Lebowski.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 3, 2006)

Big Lebowski is excellent.  it's so good.

"What the fuck is this?"
"Obviously, you're not a golfer."


----------



## fryke (Mar 3, 2006)

Not in the same league, sorry.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, if we're talking about Bill and Ted, my vote is definitely for Excellent Adventure.  Bogus Journey was OK, but nothing like the original.....just like the Matrix!


----------



## fryke (Mar 3, 2006)

Sadly, I really only know the German-dubbed version of Bill & Ted. :/ ... "Volle Kanne, Hoschi!"


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> HOW could I have forgotten *Bill And Ted!!!?*


Hehehe  



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Haven't seen Big Lebowski.


Ooooh, I have to say that I think The Big Lebowski beats them all hands down.  It's one of my favorite movies, but it is a bit like Marmite (according to the ads) in that people either love it or hate it (= don't get it?).  It has a quirky sense of humor.  

...or maybe... *I* do...


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 3, 2006)

Or 'Vegemite' if you are an ANZAC.


----------



## jwoods (Mar 3, 2006)

I liked all the movies listed so far....

Wayne over Dumb
Adventure over Bogus
Lebowski over all four

I still think MP's Holy Grail is one of the funniest movies made.  (Life of Brian, and meaning of life were great too).

Princess Bride is a classic as well.


----------



## fryke (Mar 4, 2006)

Hm. If we compare _all_ comedy movies all of a sudden, I think we can't just compare these five or six, and they're certainly not the "best in comedy of all time ever", anyway. Not for me. I agree that MP's movies rank higher, but so, in my opinion, do "Life Stinks" and "The Producers" (the original, not the movie adaption of the musical adaption of the original movie) by Mel Brooks and certainly I'd have to state "Happiness" as well. Okay, might be seen as either a very dark comedy or a tragedy, depending on your angle on that movie...


----------



## Graviton (Mar 4, 2006)

Waynes World.

Party time ...Excellent...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 4, 2006)

i really disslike the movies in the poll, so none of the above.  and as far as the rest of the movies mentioned, i have seen the 1st bill and ted, it was ok.  but of all mentioned, princess bride is far by the very best!


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 4, 2006)

Adding more

* Ferris Buellers day off

* (at a loss of the title here) about a group of youth who go off to see a KISS concert, loose there tickets and do crazy things to get into the concert etc - announcing on a PA system at his mothers campaign against Rock Music that he lost his Virginity in a Confesional Box would have to be the highlight of it, anyone know the name of this film?


----------



## Canada-Man (Mar 4, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> I went for Dumb and Dumber.  I remember it really made me laugh at the time.  Me and my sophisticated sense of humor!
> 
> I'll probably be on my own here, but, at the time, I also preferred Bill and Ted over Wayne's World.  Maybe I just didn't "get" Wayne's World or something...
> 
> ...



Well in grade 5 you know a few words, and you can make a few sentences, but now listen to a movie in English. Most people (adults) in Montreal and near the US/Ontario borders speak English pretty well but they're not fully bilingual.


----------



## fryke (Mar 5, 2006)

I gotta second Ferris Bueller's day off. Definitely one of the greats back there. And: Breakfast club.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 5, 2006)

Right. That does it. If it's going to be a free for all, how about Withnail and I?


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 5, 2006)

Loved Withnail and I, whithnail reminded me of someone I knew LOL

And of course breakfast Club

Breaking Away

John Cleese in Clockwork

um, better stop here.......


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 5, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Right. That does it. If it's going to be a free for all, how about Withnail and I?



hahahahahaha yeah! 

"if i spiked you... you'd know you'd been spoken too..."

"i mean to have you, boy! even if i have to commit burglary!"


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 5, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha yeah! "if i spiked you... you'd know you'd been spoken too..."i mean to have you, boy! even if i have to commit burglary!"


Even the French treat this film as a classic.


----------

